# Audi TT Quattro 225



## oVerboost

Audi TT Quattro 225
2000 model year
BAM engine
Revo Stage 1 remap (260bhp)
Neuspeed induction kit
Silicone hoses
Forge Split-R valve
FK HighSport coilover kit (lowest setting on rear, front lowered to match rear for perfectly matched ride height)
Adjustable track rod ends
Porsche 911 Turbo script badge on rear tailgate
Black Quattro badge
9x18" BBS CH alloy wheels 
20mm front wheel hubcentric wheel spacers and 30mm rear hubcentric wheel spacers
215/35/18 stretched tyres


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice work


----------



## oVerboost

Thanks bud


----------



## Chris_TT

LOVE this. More pics please


----------



## reeso

Looks stunning, love the pressed plates.


----------



## oVerboost

As long as its dry I will be taking some new updated pics this weekend


----------



## muld77

oVerboost said:


> As long as its dry I will be taking some new updated pics this weekend


Spot on, love the wheels, know how you feel about the weather, detailed mine on Monday and it hasn't stopped raining since! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## oVerboost

...So yeah, it rained a lot lol.


----------



## NECC

Cracking looking car matey 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister

Very nice car! 8) I need CH's!!


----------



## oVerboost

Some new pics with the new grill badge...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, She looks nice for a Silver TT.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: Wheels look nice . Valve caps won't be in place for long.  
Hoggy.


----------



## oVerboost

True, I have a few sets in the glove box just in case lol.


----------



## Leebo310

Looks nice mate!

Possibly being naive/stupid/whatever but are pressed plates road legal?!


----------



## oVerboost

Leebo310 said:


> Looks nice mate!
> 
> Possibly being naive/stupid/whatever but are pressed plates road legal?!


Pressed plates are, as long as they are stamped for uk road use. The German badge and font however mean mine aren't lol.


----------



## Ruffmeister

Simple mods make such a good difference! I reckon you need one of Kaz's red stickers now on the rear


----------



## Leebo310

oVerboost said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice mate!
> 
> Possibly being naive/stupid/whatever but are pressed plates road legal?!
> 
> 
> 
> Pressed plates are, as long as they are stamped for uk road use. The German badge and font however mean mine aren't lol.
Click to expand...

Ha, fair enough! Your's look cool though :wink:


----------



## oVerboost

Ruffmeister said:


> Simple mods make such a good difference! I reckon you need one of Kaz's red stickers now on the rear


Red stickers?


----------



## JamesMorris

Very nice! :mrgreen: Loving the wheels!


----------



## oVerboost

JamesMorris said:


> Very nice! :mrgreen: Loving the wheels!


Thanks bud. I have ordered up my v6 rear exhaust surround and rear spoiler too so they'll be fitted soon...


----------



## Leebo310

oVerboost said:


> JamesMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :mrgreen: Loving the wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud. I have ordered up my v6 rear exhaust surround and rear spoiler too so they'll be fitted soon...
Click to expand...

Have you ordered the light sticker yet though?!


----------



## RussZS

That is a truly stunning finish on silver - well done!!


----------



## oVerboost

Leebo310 said:


> oVerboost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :mrgreen: Loving the wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud. I have ordered up my v6 rear exhaust surround and rear spoiler too so they'll be fitted soon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ordered the light sticker yet though?!
Click to expand...

I'm considering it although a lhd rear light would be my preference.


----------



## oVerboost

RussZS said:


> That is a truly stunning finish on silver - well done!!


Thank you, it's not as deep as dark colours but with plenty of work and layers of wax the finish even on silver comes up lovely!


----------



## Ecka

Love those wheels 8)


----------



## andrey92

how do you find those coilovers?


----------



## NJ.

Always thought CH's suited the tt

looks good!


----------



## Chris Woods

Love this, think I need ch's


----------

